# uncoupling



## nickel (Mar 26, 2014)

Πλήρης εξήγηση στο BBC της χρήσης του ευφημιστικού _uncouple_ στην ανακοίνωση για το χωρισμό της Γκουίνεθ Πάλτροου και του τραγουδιστή με τον οποίο ήταν παντρεμένη. Εγώ στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι το *uncouple* είναι φτιαγμένο στο πρότυπο του φατσομπουκικού *unfriend*. 


First use of "uncoupled"
Circa 1330: To release (dogs) from being fastened together in couples; to set free for the chase.

*Just what is 'consciously uncoupling'?*

Gwyneth Paltrow has described her separation from Chris Martin as a "conscious uncoupling". But what is that, asks Tom de Castella.

The couple said they had "come to the conclusion that while we love each other very much, we will remain separate". It went on: "We hope that as we consciously uncouple and co-parent, we will be able to continue in the same manner."

It's a new one in the celebrity split lexicon. Seal and Heidi Klum said they'd "grown apart". Dawn French and Lenny Henry, on splitting, said they "fully intend to maintain their close friendship". Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston said: "We happily remain committed and caring friends with great love and admiration for one another."

The new formulation comes from an essay, _On Conscious Uncoupling_, written by Paltrow's spiritual advisers Dr Habib Sadeghi and Dr Sherry Sami. "Although it looks like everything is coming apart; it's actually all coming back together," they conclude. The Oxford English Dictionary has a citation of the use of "uncoupling" to describe the end of relationships from 1942.*

Divorce lawyer Sarah Thompson, of Slater and Gordon, says uncoupling reminds her of two railway carriages being separated. The addition of the word "conscious" is there to tell people it's amicable. She says she wouldn't be surprised if Paltrow and Martin use collaborative law - both parties sitting down at a table with a lawyer each and going through everything. "It's often described as the nicest way to get divorced."

When, as in the Paltrow-Martin case, there are children involved, it's a good idea to use age-appropriate language, says Denise Knowles, a counsellor at Relate. People getting divorced have a lot of "anger, sadness and conflict," she says. But agreeing to split can be a step in the right direction.

These phrases can smack a little of euphemism, says relationship expert Judi James - the uncoupling terminology hints at an attempt to suggest that rather than being a wholly bad thing, this could actually be another step in life's surprising journey. 


* Η σχετική σημασία στο λήμμα uncouple του OED:


Additions 1993
4. _intr._ Of a couple: to separate at the end of a relationship; to ‘split up’. Occas. refl. colloq. 

1942 Berrey & Van den Bark _Amer. Thes. Slang_ §360 Divorce,‥uncouple.    
1977 _Washington Post_ 19 June k1/4 The pace is very fast, punctuated with the required moments of taut emotions when friends and lovers conspire and deceive, couple and uncouple.    
1978 _Chatelaine_ Dec. 42/1 Although a third of all marital partners uncouple themselves, 80% will head back into marriage.
1989 _Boston Globe_ 9 Mar. 15/5 Husband and wife would decide in advance which would control the fate of their biological merger if they uncouple.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2014)

Να δώσω και τον σύνδεσμο:
http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-26749152

και να ζητήσω τις προτάσεις σας για τον αντίστοιχο ευφημισμό στη γλώσσα μας.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2014)

αποσύζευξη


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2014)

Άριστα!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 27, 2014)

Ξεζευγάρωμα. 

Βλέπω ότι γουγλίζεται κιόλας λιγάκι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 27, 2014)

Zazula said:


> αποσύζευξη


Όχι ρε παιδιά, βρωμάει επιστημονική ορολογία, αποσύζευξη ηλεκτρονίων και τέτοια.

Ο όρος υπάρχει και στο Λεξικό Μοριακής Βιολογίας. Αφού όταν είδα το νήμα νόμιζα ότι αφορά βιοχημεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το νήμα πάσχει από σύνδρομο ζαζουλονικελικής φατσουλικής πενίας... ;)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 27, 2014)

Ξεπαρεού στο φιλικό; :cheek:


Spoiler



"Όχι πια σεξ, μόνο φίλοι" :devil: :inno:


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Όχι ρε παιδιά, βρωμάει επιστημονική ορολογία, αποσύζευξη ηλεκτρονίων και τέτοια.
> 
> Ο όρος υπάρχει και στο Λεξικό Μοριακής Βιολογίας. Αφού όταν είδα το νήμα νόμιζα ότι αφορά βιοχημεία.



Μα ακριβώς αυτό δεν είναι το ζητούμενο; Αφού χρησιμοποιείται σαν ευφημισμός (για να αποφευχθούν τα «κακόηχα» separation, divorce κ.τ.τ. που φέρνουν πια επώδυνους συνειρμούς, λέει) η λέξη uncoupling που στα αγγλικά σημαίνει ακριβώς την _αποσύζευξη _(κι έτσι μεταφράζεται συχνά σε τεχνικά κείμενα, π.χ. στη βιολογία ή τη χημεία που λες), δεν είναι ευτυχής σύμπτωση που μπορούμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο στα ελληνικά;

Εκτός αν πάμε στην _αποσύνδεση _ή στην _αποδέσμευση _(ή στο _ξεσμίξιμο _μετά το ξεζούμισμα της σχέσης ή στο _ξαντάμωμα _μετά το αντάμωμα, που όμως είναι σε διαφορετικό ρέτζιστερ απ' ό,τι το uncoupling)_._


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Ξεπαρεού στο φιλικό; :cheek:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


τσανακοδιαίρεσις (μετά απομοκλινώσεως ή και τσαρδακοαπομακρύνσεως) άνευ μνησικακίας 

Τα λερωμένα, τ' άπλυτα, τα παραπεταμένα
μάσ' τα και φύγε, φίλε μου, δεν κάνεις πια για μένα 








Spoiler



Κοντά σε μένα έβγαλες τα μπατιρήματά σου
θα φύγεις τώρα και θα ιδώ τ’ αποτελέσματά σου

Κάθε Σαββάτο έβρισκες τα ρούχα σου στην τρίχα
και την αχαριστία σου για πληρωμή μου είχα

Τα λερωμένα τ’ άπλυτα δε θα τα ξαναπλύνω
και μη σε νοιάζει στο εξής εγώ τι θ’ απογίνω


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2014)

Καλημέρες. Μα υπάρχει πιο αντίστοιχη απόδοση από την _αποσύζευξη_;
Όπως είπε περίπου ο Ιησούς, «ους ο Θεός συνέζευξεν άνθρωπος μη χωριζέτω». Αφού λοιπόν δεν θέλουμε να πούμε _χωρισμός_ και _διαζύγιο_ και άλλες τραυματικές για παιδιά λέξεις, πάμε στην ορολογία των τρένων: ους ο μηχανοδηγός συνέζευξεν άνθρωπος μη αποσυζευγνύτω. Είναι και εύκολο ρήμα το _(απο)συζευγνύω_.

Να σας δω πώς θα το λέγατε στα ελληνικά αν ήσασταν η Γκουίνεθ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε έσεις για βιολογίες κλπ εγώ με το που είδα τον τίτλο σκέφτηκα απόζευξη, εκ της ηλεκτρολογίας. 
Το ιντερνέτιο μου λέει ότι αποζευγνύω σημαίνει λύνω το βόδι απο το ζυγό, που φαντάζομαι είναι αυτό που λέει η Γκουίνεθ, παρομοιάζοντας τον εαυτόν της με βόδι ή μήπως τον σύζυγό της; :-Ο


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Να σας δω πώς θα το λέγατε στα ελληνικά αν ήσασταν η Γκουίνεθ.



Πρέπει «να κάνουμε ένα διάλειμμα» προς το παρόν, επ' αόριστον. 




Εκεί έχουμε ιστορικό ενεστώτα, εδώ έχουμε ιστορικό αόριστο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2014)

daeman said:


> Εκτός αν πάμε στην _αποσύνδεση..._


Στο σημερινό Έθνος αποδίδεται "αποσύνδεση".


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2014)

Πάντως _απόζευξη _είναι περισσότερο το _decoupling_· το _uncoupling _(= _αποσύζευξη_) έχει όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα που έχει ήδη πει ο Νίκελ. Στις άλλες αποδόσεις ουσιαστικά εισάγουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι έναν παράγοντα διαφοροποίησης ως προς το ύφος κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2014)

Μένοντας στο ότι η καλή κοινωνία μιλάει γαλλικά, προτέινω να το πούμε "είμαστε ντεκουπλέ". Όπως "είμαστε κομπλέ".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μένοντας στο ότι η καλή κοινωνία μιλάει γαλλικά, προτείνω να το πούμε "είμαστε ντεκουπλέ".


+1...


----------



## Earion (Mar 28, 2014)

Εγώ είμαι με τη Μπερναρντίνα. Μ' αρέσει το *ξεζευγάρωμα*. Αλλά απ' όσα βρήκες, Μπερναρντίνα, στο Ιντερνέτι τίποτα δεν είναι παλιότερο από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2014.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2014)

Δε μου λέτε, με την ευκαιρία, και το *unfollow* θα το πούμε _ξεακολουθώ_; Ή το λέμε κάπως αλλιώς;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 28, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω, πάντως αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για το unfriend, προτείνω ξεφίλοι, αν δεν έχει ήδη προταθεί.

Θυμάμαι στο δημοτικό που όταν τσακωνόμασταν λέγαμε "ξεφίλοι" και όταν τα ξαναφτιάχναμε λέγαμε "φίλοι".
Καιρός να τα ανασύρουμε από τη λήθη, γιατί φαίνεται πως έχουν ξεχαστεί. Τα περισσότερα ευρήματα είναι για "φίλοι-ξεφίλοι".
Ψάχνοντας λίγο, θυμήθηκα και το "ξεπαρεού" που είχα να το ακούσω... ρε πώς περνάν τα χρόνια!


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2014)

Για τα *ξεφίλια*, κοίτα εδώ.

Το _unfollow_ είναι σε μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, ίσως στο Twitter (να με συγχωρείτε για την άγνοια) και είναι παρόμοιο με τα _friend_ και _unfriend_. Υποτίθεται ότι με το _Follow_ παρακολουθείς τι γράφει κάποιος και με το _Unfollow_ ξεγράφεσαι και σταματάς να τον παρακολουθείς. Υποθέτω ότι ενέπνευσε και τον τίτλο του ελληνικού περιοδικού Unfollow.

ODE
Urban


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2014)

Το twitter προσφέρει ως ενέργειες την *Ακολούθηση* και την *Άρση ακολούθησης*.


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2014)

Οπότε στα πρότυπα του ξεφίλοι, έχουμε _ξεσύζυγοι_. 
Η Πάλτροου κι ο Μάρτιν ξεσυζυγιάστηκαν.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το twitter προσφέρει ως ενέργειες την *Ακολούθηση* και την *Άρση ακολούθησης*.


Όσοι το καθιέρωσαν μπορούν τώρα να βάλουν υποψηφιότητα για την πιο γελοία μετάφραση της συγκεκριμένης έννοιας. Ειδικά εκείνη η "άρση ακολούθησης" ταιριάζει απόλυτα με το πνεύμα και την ηλικία των ανθρώπων που είναι το βασικό κοινό του Τουίτερ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2014)

SBE said:


> Οπότε στα πρότυπα του ξεφίλοι, έχουμε _ξεσύζυγοι_.
> Η Πάλτροου κι ο Μάρτιν ξεσυζυγιάστηκαν.


_Ξεζευγάρωσαν_, είπαμε. Θα μπει και στον τίτλο.


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2014)

*Το συνειδητό ξε-ζευγάρωμα της Γκουίνεθ* (_Κ_ [περιοδικό της _Καθημερινής_], 30.3.2014), σ. 10.


----------

